# overclocking a video card



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know this is possible.
Can I overclock my XFX Geforce 9500GT 1gb ddr2 card?
What would be the highest % of the overclock I could get still using the stock fan?

*My pc specs *
CPU Type - DualCore Intel Pentium E5200, 2500 MHz (12.5 x 200)
Motherboard Name - Intel Raisin City DG41RQ (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset - Intel Eaglelake G41
System memory - 2 gb
Video Adapter - NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (1024 MB)
Audio Adapter - Realtek ALC662 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7
PSU - Fortron 450W

Cooling - A stock fan on the processor, the stock fan on the vCard, 1 fan in the back.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need a better PSU before you attempt to overclock any of your hardware. The 9500GT requires a minimal quality PSU of 400W so your cutting it close with your system already as the Fortron is a cheap brand and the PSU my not even be capable of outputting 450W in a standard case with an ambient temperature of 32c. 
I suggest you buy a better PSU (Corsair 550W) before you overclock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=Corsiar 550W


----------

